# Help needed, trapped birds, unused floor of building



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

*
Hi everyone, this is a bit of a long post but bear with me because it is extremely important and some little lives are on the line here.



It was made known to me a little under a month ago that a building in our town had been borded up with pigeons still inside it.
The building in question is the old market building where i live.
A costa coffee and painting shop sit beneath the areas in question.
Pest control were called in by Costa coffee(not the landlord who was unreachable) to see about culling the pigeons. I am aware that the countryside and wildlife act of 2006 states that all non lethal methods of dettering the birds must be tried before any culling can take place, but the Pest control people of the pest control said that because they are such a big company this rule does not apply to them. Is this true?
theywere called out by Costa coffee because a pigeon, under such panic has smashed out of the window from inside...and it was only because the glass was a threat to public safety that someone was going to do something.


After fifteen calls to the RSPCA and evenspeaking to the rspca officer for the area over the phone i was angry that they said they would show, and here i am nearly a month later and NOTHING. The wildlife sanctuary where i volunteerd called them up as a favour to me and the lady at the rspca "had not heard anything about it"

I then took matters into my own hands with the help of a few friends. After a lot of hassle i got the landlords number who owns the building. I explained that i am animal rescue and told him that i was going in to rescue the remaining birds. Credit where it is due :- He let me have the keys.

The first time i went in there i was hit by the stench of rotting corpses of these birds and their droppings, There was one chick on the floor who had only recently died, one or two days at maximum.

i went up a ladder into the loft space which is attached to a very large tower where they all used to roost, there are bodies on top of bodies- over one hundred, some very fresh..others mumified over years, even ones with racing rings on their feet.

i was heartbroken when i learnt that the pigeon chick that i had seen from the outside- up against the window, was dead it had been trapped onto a level with over twenty other birds...who are all now dead and lie there.

My friend and i have blocked up the smashed window and put corn and water down every day going in and netting what ones we can and putting the others out of the window.

i have taken eight feral chicks to Cuan house wildlife rescue in wenlock, one has died from being so incredibly weak, it is touch and go with the others.

We have got most of the adults out, but since the floor in the loft has collapsed i no longer have access to see how many are in the tower section..although they can fly down to the level i can get to now- with corn and water.

Yesterday i went up and there are two chicks calling, i saw them htey are small but jsut out of reach of my nets.
I will continue going up, hopefully to get those two and others today but i have been informed that any day now pest control coudl turn up and i would no longer be able to have access to the keys.

What i really need is some advice, where does this stand legally and who will care about the evidence and photographs that i have taken?

Also any tips for luring the remaining ones down from the loft and tower, it is pitch black up there adn so so so high, a ladder is out of the question because the floor is nothing thicker than paper, it is so rotten.

I made it clear to the rspca how serious this was but at the slightest mention of the unstable floor they said that they were not prepared to do anything.

I figured if you want something doing you do just have to do it yourself.

thanks guys, 
*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry for you and the pigeons. What a terrible way to die and what a terrible experience for you to have. Thank you for gathering evidence, that must have been hard on you.

The only course is for you to report the matter immediately to the Wildlife police, maybe Cuan House could put in a separate report . We can't stand by and let those that have died die in vain. Ideally, the remaining pigeons will be freed and the pest controllers would have their licence withdrawn for commiting a wildlife crime, which would send out a warning to all ruthless pest controllers. 

This is the advice that I got from Natural England on a lethal cull , as far as I can see they have no interest in enforcing the provisions of tha Wildlife and Countryside Act:

*Any person acting under the authority of a General Licence must:

· be satisfied that they are eligible to do so (eligibility is licence-specific and in most cases there is a condition preventing use of the licences by persons who are convicted of wildlife crimes after 01 January 2010)

· act within the provisions of the relevant General Licence and therefore the law. This means that it is their responsibility to read the conditions of the licence to ensure that their situation is covered, and to comply with the conditions. Where the General Licence permits control of certain species this includes the requirement that the user must be satisfied that legal (including non-lethal) methods of resolving the problem are ineffective or impracticable.

The police are the appropriate enforcement body in relation to enforcement of General Licences and you are correct to refer alleged offences to them. Should the police decide to prosecute, it would be for a court or judge to decide whether the purpose and justification for taking action fell within the provisions of the General Licence.

I trust this fully addresses your enquiry.

Regards

Deborah Frost

Licensing Specialist

Wildlife Management & Licensing*

The wildlife police will give you an incident number, use it for regular follow ups.

If nothing comes of that, perhaps we can rope in other sanctuaries (Wendy Valentine is a good contact), other people to pressurise the wildlife police, perhaps the press.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

This is heartbreaking to read and my hat goes off to you for all you've done so far.
As Cynthia said it must be very upsetting to see so many birds lives lost in such a gruesome way. This can't go unreported.

I was lucky with a similar local situation last year but fortunately the birds had only been locked in for two days and it turned out there weren't any where near as many as you had there. When they boarded up the premises the majority of the birds flew out in panic and I was lucky to see the trapped ones were all out and no babies.

Now in that instance I did contact the RSPCA central number and they actually have to record every call so I don't see how they can say they hadn't got a record of this. In fact when I kept calling, the officer I ended up speaking to was able to tell me the exact time of each of my calls.

*The info I gleaned from this inspector said that it was illegal for anyone to knowingly board up a premises where there were nesting birds, regardless of the fact they were pigeons. What they had to do was ensure there was an opening for the birds to come and go until all the birds had fledged and then they could secure the building, but only after first making sure there were no access points for the birds to re-enter.*
This was done in my case and the hole is still there at the moment and the birds are still roosting inside. I am told I will be contacted when the building is to be demolished so I can go in again beforehand to ensure it's empty.

I would follow the route Cynthia has suggested with the Wildlife Police definitely. Any bad publicity locally would surely not be wanted by the pest control, would that be worth investigating?

Please be careful of your own safety inside the building but I can tell you'll do all you can to try a get any remaining birds to safety and I admire you greatly for that.

Keep us posted,

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

YOU HAVE DONE A TREMENDOUS JOB in a terrible situation...really very brave and strong of you.

I am sure that given the fact there are operating business establishments below the floors of death...there would be serious Health dept. issues here as well.


----------



## Ede-bird (Jul 7, 2010)

I am speechless...thank you for your bravery and dedication....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I haven't read this very thoroughly but the bits that I have read seem sensible and informative, I will have a good study of it when I have a quiet moment:

*Pigeon Pest Control and the Law*


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello thank you for perservering with what must have been a horrific experience. This is happening all the time all over the UK and there are people who take it upon themselves to try to help these poor pigeons when the likes of the RSPCA (who disgust me) and ignore complaints like yoursdo nothing.

Please contact the WILDLIFE CRIME UNIT(SCotland Yard) LOndon UK there number is or was 0207 230 3641. I dont know if they will respond because unfortuantly feral pigeons are not always considered important beings. Please try though and let us know of your response.

You can also phone the local police station to where this incident occured and ask for the local wildlife crime officer. You must report this. Photocopy the pictures so you have a spare copy and the proof. Get a crime number so you know they are taking you seriously.

Please also contact PETA (people for the ethical treatment of animals) and also report this.Their phone number is 0207 357 9229 . say you want to speak to ROBERT COGSWELL or BRUCE FRIEDRICKS on extension x221 or x230. Ask for their email address as they may be abroad but you can still give them the evidence and they can still can act if you know who is responsible for what has happened.

It would be a good idea if you could get yourself a fold up ladder (of about 15 feet) and have someone who would drive you to the places where this is happening. There are people out there who are rescuing pigeons in similar circumstances. Often these pigeons have DELIBERATELY been trapped in by pest control companies etc.I have never heard of anyone being prosecuted for such an offence even though it is blatent cruelty.

Please let us know how you get on. Once again thank you so much for caring about these poor pigeons who must have suffered the worse sort of death undeserving. We can only pray for them.

Jayne


----------



## chrissie (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi, Jayne asked me to respond to you because sadly we see this sort of thing a LOT and prosecutations are necessary but difficult to do. can you take any photographs? can you call the police now and ask them to record the details before the evidence is lost. The Fire Brigade have to help live trapped birds and I have a document you can show them from the police to get them involved. RSPCA are rubbish... so the only reason to involve them is for evidence later on. I am trying to prosecute Iceland Store for a similar horrific blatent abuse of the wildlife act and this sounds like it could be a similar high profile case. can you contact me and we can swap e mail addressess/advice etc. Many thanks Chris


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello, thankyou for your advice and support everyone. We have got the number of birds in the building down to four now, they are eating and drinking everyday. I am concerned about the birds developing illnesses because of their stressful surroundings.
We have been going up every day for over a month. One i was trying to get out was found dead at the roof of the loft when i went up the ladder the other day, what a horrible place to die in. Especially the chicks who grew to be feathered only to end their days in the same putrid place...

As the birds can no longer roost in the tower or building they sleep outside, on the sides of the building, this is well over fifty birds, and as you imagine they poop. It goes onto the side walk and the public are complaining to the businesses, Costa coffee who are pushing for pest control.

My understanding of the wildlife and countryside act is that they can not cull these birds, they must first try all humane ways of detering them (ie anti pigeon spikes)
...am i right?
I am seeking defra's advice about the whole situation, it is bad enough that these birds are so thin and they are unprepared for the winter in their new (very poor and cold) roosting spots.
I worry about them, the ones on the outside, especially the ones on the inside.

In the last three weeks, i have found several downed pigeons, really thin in the high street and only a couple have been fattened up and released the others went

The landlord went the other day, and despite the holes in the ceiling with scatterings of corpses and what not in, he said it was not as bad as he thought.
..... ? ......

Im going to have to go into the roof space again and see how if i can seal off the tower to stop them flying in there.
PAH!
Wouldnt it be grand, if the world were full of rspca officers who would come and give a shmuck a hand? or a safety harness


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update and all you've done and continue to do. Be careful, please! The world needs more people like you!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Once again, thank you for your courage.

Although the Wildlife and Countryside Act is supposed to offer some level of protection to all birds I am very disillusioned about the way the Act is enforced, if at all. Inthe one case that I found where the Act had been proved to have been contravened (when rooks in a rookery were shot because a householder considered the rookery was too close to her house), the CPS advised the police to caution the culprits...of course one of the culprits was a magistrate, which could have influenced the CPS.

I believe, however, that if a pest controller contravenes the Act their licence can be suspended so maybe that is the route you could follow. Mind you, when I complained to the Surrey police about the proposed cull at Bury St Edmunds I was told that the cull must be a legal one because Rentokil were carrying it out and they were aware of the law.

Cynthia


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

Please dont tare everyone with the same brush. I work at an animal shelter that is getting slatted and we take in and care for loads of baby pigeons and pigeons that have been injured. We never pts any of them unless very sick. At the moment we are hand rearing 7 babies and caring for lots of disabled pigeons. We believe they have as much right to life as any other animal and i am sorry you have only seen the negitive side. I fight my hardest for the rights of pigeons so am really offended by what i read. We are not all bad and i wish i could put photos of our babies on and our wild resident flock. Sorry to rant but i love our pigeons with a passion and just want people to know that some of us do care for these percecuted birds.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Tassimo said:


> Please dont tare everyone with the same brush. I work at an animal shelter that is getting slatted and we take in and care for loads of baby pigeons and pigeons that have been injured. We never pts any of them unless very sick. At the moment we are hand rearing 7 babies and caring for lots of disabled pigeons. We believe they have as much right to life as any other animal and i am sorry you have only seen the negitive side. I fight my hardest for the rights of pigeons so am really offended by what i read. We are not all bad and i wish i could put photos of our babies on and our wild resident flock. Sorry to rant but i love our pigeons with a passion and just want people to know that some of us do care for these percecuted birds.


Tassimo - are you posting on the right thread?

I for one do not have a clue what you are talking about here. Please clarify.

No-one has made even the most remote of mention of rehabbers and rescue facilities doing anything to harm pigeons or refuse them help.

This is about trying to prevent pigeons being trapped and dying, and what may be done under the wildlife act and what companies may not do.

What, precisely, is offending you?

John


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

RSPCA are rubbish etc etc........


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Tassimo,

I'm sorry if you felt this was directed at all Centres, assuming you work at a caring one that does take pigeons.

Unfortunately we have come across instances around the country where people have called for help and sadly it hasn't been forthcoming, so as people that care so deeply for pigeons, as you obviously do, you can imagine it does tend to make us wary of recommending people to use them, or call them for help.

It's great to know there are exceptions.

Have you now had your new manager? Does that mean you are still able to accept pigeons?

Is Blindie still with you, (I hadn't seen the outcome of that story).

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Tassimo said:


> RSPCA are rubbish etc etc........


Lets take a different analogy.....
If you took a faulty electrical appliance to a leading repair company, but they were of little or no help repairing it or even giving you a response as to what was actually wrong with it, would you go back to them with anything else ?

It only takes one piece of bad public relations or service from an organisation to destroy an image, which then takes a hundered times more good P.R. to build back up again. The more bad P.R. the more difficult it becomes, and the faster it spreads.
Its true, not all centres will be the same, but unfortunately a lot of members on here from different areas all seem to have had that "bad service" which is why the general consensus is the way it is.
I myself have contacted the RSPCA on several occasions about different things (not just pigeon related) and have also taken a similar view due to the responses (or lack of) that I recieved.
It wont stop me from contacting them again, but I would certainly look at other avenues first.


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

*straying from the point...*

Thanks for your help, 
theres no need for people to get offended about the rspca's rep etc we are trying to sort out some pigeons here, pigeons in trouble not a companies public relations.

does anyone know of anywhere around shropshire that is willing to treat
a pigeon with Paramyxovirus, i have been told that cuan house are not taking any in that have it because of the contagion.
Which worries me...I have seen all about how to care for them but am worried about other birds getting infected and ihave no aviary!

As for the poop on the pavement underneath, if anyone tries to hurt those birds because of it they will have to witness how much i love those birds!
...But where do i stand legally, oh! why cant councils etc be run by enviromentalist, pigeon loving guys?!

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> ...But where do i stand legally,


Did you get my PM and/or e-mail about our pigeon-loving-solicitor-member's offer of help?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> does anyone know of anywhere around shropshire that is willing to treat a pigeon with Paramyxovirus


I don't know anyone in Shropshire, but you could try Wildlife Rescue (Burton-on-Trent) 07780742748.


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

We have our new manager but only been here 2 weeks and hasnt brought up the subject yet. We have printed off loads of stuff in favour of the pigeons and just waiting to see what he like. He knows for a fact we are passionate about our pigeons and there will be a fight on if he tries to change anything. There has never been a problem with us accepting injured or orphaned pigeons. The problem is that we have a huge flock of wild pigeons that some have lived here for years and i mean about 10 yrs, they are babies we have raised and released. They think they are a health hassard to the public which we all know is complete rubbish. They also dont like the fact that we wont murder ( cos thats what we feel it is ) our disabled pigeons who are happy where they are. Makes me mad so actually yes i can understand why some people dont like us and cant trust us. Just wanted people to know that some of us really do care. And yes we still have Blindie and he has aquired a few more friends. We even amputated a pigeons leg and released him and i saw him today coming for his breakfast looking a picture of health. Vets laughed at us thought we were wasting our money but hey proved them wrong.


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

it sounds like you and i think very much alike then!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Tassimo, where is this place you talk about? It would be good to know of another place that would take sick and injured feral pigeons here in the UK.
Is it a RSPCA centre???


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I received this from N (the solicitor) today:

_I have not heard from this lady in Shropshire as yet. She needs to contact the local police without delay and demand a policeman be sent to the building. Birds have already been killed unlawfully by entrapment and the person who made the decision to board the floors is responsible. 

I will speak to our litigation partners in the office tomorrow and I will try to find out if anybody knows people in the Crown Prosecution Service to see if there is a chance of prosecution._

I wish you would contact her. 

Cynthia


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Feefo said:


> Did you get my PM and/or e-mail about our pigeon-loving-solicitor-member's offer of help?



Mortimersparrow, I have just had a chance to read this thread and I wanted to thank you so much for your concern for these poor pigeons. If you have a forum member here, who is a solicitor, and is will to lend you a hand, I really urge you to take them up on their kind offer. 

Sometimes a letter, or even a phone call from a lawyer, can tend to get people's immediate attention to the fact that matters may be escalating, and can help bring a quick resolution to things. Please do be in contact with the lawyer to bring some legal pressure to bear on the matter.

Good luck and keep us informed,

Karyn


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

okay am going to get in touch with solicitor, i have photographs etc.

To summarise the situation because there have been so many posts now, this is my understanding of the situation.
- Building contractors were called in by the *landlord* to do something with the guttering and board up the windows, they went around the perimeter of the building and blocked up the pigeons entrances and exits with thick wood.

- It would have been apparent that there were nests in there, eggs and chicks. You could hear the chicks from the pavement, so there would have been no way that they wouldnt have known.

-Feathered chicks could be seen from the top of a window, between two floors, up against the glass window from the pavement in the street below, by the time i had actually got through to the landlord and he let me have the keys, i went up and these young birds were dead.

- Ecolab pest control were called in by costa because a pigeon trapped upstairs had panicked and dropped down from the tower/loft level to try and get out and smashed through a window. The glass made it a public health issue.

- I personally made sure that i went around the building with the pest control officer (who was actually rather nice). He was shocked by the conditions. I asked if he could go up a ladder and open a hatch in the wall, quite high up that had been shut. He did and he found five Squabs all calling for food, surrounded by at least ten years of bird droppings, some decaying bodies, and rotten nest of eggs.

-On a later date i personally climbed into the roof through the ladder and into the tower where i used to see the birds going in and out of. The boards were in every gap so none of the birds in the tower above me (about fifteen birds) could get out. There were recent corpses and a very recently dead squab there.

- My sister and i have been going up every day for over a month, The RSPCA have been notified, the wildlife sanctuary even called them on my behlaf (after FIFTEEN calls, two of which were to my wildlife officer for the area) The rspca would not get involved if it was an unstable floor in the roof.
I was assured someone would come out and at least look at it. But it has been over a month. If anyone wants to call them and explain that the old market building above costa, in bridgnorth high street is in urgent need if inspection that would be great.
But as i say i called a hell of a lot, and got people i know to...nothing. 

-I have been putting out corn and water, and have covered the smashed windows in order to make sure no other get in. Most that i have caught ahve had to go to wildlife rescue because they were so thin and stressed. A few have had paramyxovirus, about two. I have had to go in and see young dead birds that have dropped down from the loft space.


- I keep (literally at least one a week) finding weak pigeons that have dropped off the side of the building and are healthy but too weak to fly. They used to roost inside, now they cling onto the outside of the building.

I really need to get some pictures on here, its hard to explain just what it is like. The landlord is going up today, i am unsure why, but i will make it my business to find out today.

Thanks everyone, i am doing all that i can dont worry. Out of at least twenty birds, we only have about four? (hopefully) left to get out. The longer they are trapped up there the more likely it is for them to be ill in some way or another.

Everyone we know, knows about this, the rspca, the surrounding shops in the building, but besides the fantastic help with cuan hosue taking pigeons my sister and i are doing this alone. So it is great to hear your support and advice and we will be taking it.
thanks!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Mortimersparrow, thanks for going over things again, I know you are doing everything you can for these poor birds. Also, thanks for the word that you will be getting in touch with the lawyer, please do this ASAP, as I know from experience how fast things can get done with a threat of legal action from a pressing lawyer, to resolve matters.

Please keep us updated.

Karyn.


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

hi, this above stuff is all important but what i really need help with is the three pigeons still in there, if the landlord is pushed to sort it out with threats of legal action or whatever...he will get pest control in and because the birds are so shy and it requires alot of waiting around(alot) they will be shot.
i wish i had a pigeon trapping cage ARGH
Does anyone know what i can do, the floor up there is very unsteady, ill go up again if necessary with a saftey rope or something, these birds just really need to be out of there, enough is enough


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

I had a similar situation a while ago and I ended up phoning a couple of pest control companies to sound out if they would be prepared to trap the birds and then hand them over to me rather than do what they usually do. 
They did agree to do that if needed. I suppose they don't mind as long as they're getting their money. 

I was careful not to give them any indication of where the building was in case they took it on themselves to tout for the business with the current owners behind my back.

One of them was very helpful and actually offered to loan me a trapping cage if I was able to get access to check on it daily. Unfortunately I hadn't got free access so couldn't go down that route. It was just a thought in case you could locate someone who was prepared to lend you such a cage as you do have access.

I assume the birds are roosting too high to grab them at night. (Excuse me if this has already been covered previously).
I can tell the flooring is too dangerous from what you've said to be messing about in the dark, assuming you have no lighting up there.
Would it even be possible to find someone who can be there with you providing and good flashlight to do a night time mission.

I'm just mulling things over in writing as I think, so excuse if this is going beyond your safety levels. Obviously this has got to be your main consideration first and foremost.

What happens when you do go in there, do the birds fly out or just sit and look down on you from above!

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I bought a trapping cage for a pigeon rescue operation, but it wasn't considered much use in that particular situation...I lent it to another member who was also unimpressed with it.

I will see if it is still with the other member and if it is I will arrange to have it collected and delivered by courier...but there is the possibility that she has disposed of it.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Dear Mortimersparrow, 
Even at such grim times, the world is blessed with kind souls like you. If I had money, I'd buy over the entire building! All the best of luck, wishes and blessings, I really hope you can save the remaining pigeons. May God bless you for your beautiful heart! You are the epitome of a selfless, compassionate and determined person. Thank you!


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello you could still catch the pigeons with a fishing net, by throwing a coat over them, or by hand. If it is dark inside the pigeons remain still. You could use a torch and it would not be too difficult to catch them especially if they are in a bad way and hungry. Take some cardboard boxes and tape also to put pigeons in. A pigeon trap is not necessary though might help. You have to wait for the pigeons to go in it. I would not wait. I would try your luck. I wish you lots of luck. Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

hello, it is proving to be that the last option is a pigeon trap that will drop down and i can check it every hour, does anyone knoe where i can get hold of one, there is no other option now, they come down from the tower and roof space to feed so it would have to go there, is it a physical impossibility for me to get a hold of them with a net, even if it was twelve foot...the bean space i have to wallk on is about a foot wide it that!

even if it is buying a pigeon trap, lending or whatever, we are in bridgnorth shropshire,
thanks


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello you can buy a multi feral pigeon trap from TrapMan.co.uk.The product number is AF261 and it is £39.99p . You can only buy online( not by phone order) but you can speak to them by phoning 0208 123 7722 9am-4pm mon-thurs and 9am-12noon Fridays. 

If you purchase the product please let us know as Im sure UK members would chip in to help you pay for it.

Jayne


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The cage trap has been purchased by the Pigeon and Dove Rescue General Fund and will be with you on Friday but someone must be in to receive it. Once it has served its purpose I will have it collected by courier and stored until it is needed again. It would be great if it could save more lives!

Mortimer Sparrow, please let us know when you receive it and whether you are successful in trapping and removing the birds. Remember that the trap must be checked very regularly and that there should be water in ir as well as the grain that will be the bait.


----------



## andyblank (Nov 9, 2010)

*Keep Going!*

Hi Mortimersparrow

Just a short message of encouragement to you in your quest to save these pigeons. I'm sure I speak for all in saying that we won't stop checking this forum daily in the hope of a happy outcome. If the trap doesn't work. Find someone who has the equipment, patience and head for heights that can do it. Through Feefa I will gladly pay for their services on your behalf.

It's not just you in that building. It's all of us.

Andy


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Andy, you are so kind!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good to have another join us with his heart in the right place!

Hope for these birds yet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have just received an update from Mortimer Sparrow, she says that they have managed to get six birds out using the trap and that there is just one more - a white feral pigeon - to rescue.


----------



## andyblank (Nov 9, 2010)

*Well done!*

Thanks so much for the update Feefo... and MortimerSparrow... that's terrific news!!! You've just made my entire day complete... and it's only 2.00 o'clock


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is such good news.

Mortimer Sparrow has really gone more than the extra mile to help these birds. I do hope she will be successful this one more time for the sake of the white feral.

I hope the owner is making sure the building is fully secure afterwards, it would be such a shame if any manage to get back inside once she's lost her right to access the place.

A very big well done for all she has achieved here. 

Janet


----------



## mortimersparrow (Jul 10, 2008)

OH HOW I WISH I DIDNT HAVE TO POST ON THIS THREAD AGAIN

the landlord took down one ceiling between the second floor and the attic, i assumed they were finally blocking the outside up, 
yesterday my contact who works at costa told me that the shop owner opposite the building told her that a man came out of the building at about 5pm..WITH A RIFLE?!!

!!
she phoned me straigh away and i ran over but by that time it was all locked up

i am so so so angry, i know birds nest in there and i have no idea what they were doing

we are not allowed access to the building anymore
im going to demand the keys and say ive left my nets and traps up there (even hough i havent)

i feel so sick
any ideas team?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am afraid that all we can do is the usual, call the wildlife police, RSPCA....can you e-mail me an address and telephone number?

I have sent you an FB face request to spread this wider, I can ask others on FB to support with calls, but we will need specific information.

Cynthia


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

How about ringing the police? Is it legal to walk around with a rifle?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

I would definitely ring the Police and try to find out if there is a Wildlife Crime Officer for your area. If you report this the police have to investigate.

The man with the rifle could well have been someone shooting pigeons illegaly. Only Pest Controllers with Licences can get away with doing this. Dont be afraid to call the Police on this occasion.You have a legitimate concern.

I would also call RSPCA and make sure you get a reference number so when you call them back you can ask for update.

Let us know how you et on. Jayne


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't know about this situation with a rifle, but with that level of cruelty the police should be called. Bodies piling up like that is beyond belief. I thought it was bad in Chatham, but hundreds of piled bodies is just sickening. 
The police should be asked to go to the site and help rescuers to prevent further suffering. The RSPCA should support this, they should be told the police are in attendance and they should support the rescue too (we can hope). 

I will be calling the RSPCA about this too.


----------

